# Au Sable river report 1-2-05



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished the Au Sable Sunday, went 3-5, kinda slow. Hit my fish on corky's/waxworms/wigglers. Didn't see anyone else hit fish. There are plenty of fish in the river, I've hit over 90 fish since early October, but naturally, the fishing's slowed down. Wood's the key, and you don't have to fish a big, deep, salmon hole, there's a tip.....Good luck guys.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

How was the fishing pressure? Many trailers in the lots? I might have to swing up that way. Lumber = pulling plugs. They hate those...lol


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

corky's/waxworms/wigglers
Dos'nt sound like He lost meny plugs Ralf. But it do sound good.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just making reference to the fish hugging the lumber, George. It's easy to coax them out with plugs. Something about 4 rattling intruders knocking at the door. :lol:


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

shoe if you decide to go let me know be willing to hit it with you


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

It's about time you start posting again Get a computer or somethin?

I seen that you called last night. Will try calling you today sometime. I don't think sunday is going to work out. Not sure yet! Talk to you later


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for the report. Over on the West Side the fish are hugging timber as well. I've been sneaking in the back door, however, enticing them with spawn bags.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

DUDE, its been a long time, hey email or PM if you get a chance.


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

Dang, long time no read. Cheers for the report A_S. Filing the tip away.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Glad to see your back Jon. Sounds like you've had a great fall fishing our favorite river. Thanks for the report and update.

Good fishin to ya,

Larry


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Just so you guys know jon is not back back

He just found a computer and thought he would throw up a report. 

We are fishing sunday probably all day. Will let ya know how we do.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

missed those reports a-s :yikes:


----------

